# Wye House



## GeekGirl (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't know much history about this place. Built as Corbar Hill House, last used as John Duncan School, a small Area Special Needs School, catering for approximately 40 pupils with various special needs, aged 11-16 years. Grade II listed.

I went to school with the headmasters daughter. They lived in this building, if I remember correctly it was the top floor. She said it was haunted, her sister saw a ghostly figure and they frequently heard footsteps in the corridors. Well, it was definately eerie when I mentioned not liking the whole double door thing and the wind whistled strongly down the corridor bringing with it a whole load of leaves!!  

Taken a few months ago







When it was looked after






More pics http://www.piczo.com/supergeekgirl?g=3321949&cr=4here

Reply on Chat thread here​


----------



## Developer (Feb 11, 2008)

*WYE HOUSE - BUXTON*

This Place has been converted to apartments

*The BUILDING IS NOT DERELICT*


----------



## smileysal (Feb 11, 2008)

Ouch, you don't have to shout! lol. And Geek Girl did do the explore of the building two years ago. We don't explore buildings that have been converted, we only explore them when they're in a derelict state. Its part of history that should and has been documented. Too many places aren't documented and pics taken especially old asylums, and people who now live in these places sometimes have no knowledge of what the building was in the past.

I'd love to live in a converted building, and would love to know the history of these places before they're gone or changed forever. I personally think its a good idea to have a room (after conversion) as some kind of museum type place, in each of these old buildings with pictures and history of each place.

Welcome to Derelict Places.

Sal


----------



## smileysal (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking at the pic of geek girls, and looking at google earth at wye house, plus the link to the wye house website, they look (on google earth) like the one in the picture is on the left, and the wye house on the website is on the right. 

Are they two different buildings, and have BOTH buildings been converted into apartments, as i can't find any information on this building at all. 

Looks like two totally different buildings.

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update


----------



## saul_son (Feb 11, 2008)

Shame though, I would have like to have gone back and got some decent shots. One from back in the day:


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 11, 2008)

Developer...
Why on earth would you go to the trouble of registering as a bone fide member (presumably you must have lied to have done so) to drag up a two-year old thread that hasn't been even talked about since. Are you insane, by any chance? Or are you just what saul_son called you? :icon_evil

Methinks we have a troll...


----------



## krela (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not sure why people feel the need to encourage the friction. I would hazard a guess developer is someone who has involvement with the building and is trying to protect it.

We have moderators to deal with problems, we don't need members wading in as well.


----------

